# The Card You Would Promote Game.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only 16 people can enter. Minus me that makes 15.
1 million credits prize.

Here are the rules. Each Person will make a card with 10 fights. 5 Main Card, 2 free TV lead in and 3 prelims. 
Fighters can not be signed to the UFC.
Fight card must be realistic. Affliction went under trying to stack the deck so you must keep you pay roll withing reason.
Judging will be done via poll voting but *Judging should be based on how they think the card would succeed assuming proper marketing (Affliction level) not on who has the best "dream card" * . Point is to think up a card that you would legitimately put on as a business decision.PM your card to me or post it here if you wish. I am gonna do mine now and will send it to everyone who sends me there's/

Participants. 

TOXIC
BobbyCooper
Relavate
edlarvis88
intermission
KillerShark1985


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Count me IN Toxic :thumb02: 

Sounds like fun^^


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Ill give it a shot


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

count me in for this. Can the fighters be under non exclusive contracts like Strikeforce?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Non exclusive SF is ok. It would just have to be an actual card that would be possible.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Im in


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

deadline?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lets go one week.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

count me in dude.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Did anyone win this? Can we seeeach others cards?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I only received one card. Plus my own makes 2. Still hoping somebody would send some more in but if I don't get anymore I will just award points and post the two I have.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry Toxic.. I just need one more fight and my card is done :thumbsup:

Others put in your Card too!!

I need at least some competiton after I've seen Toxie's card^^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I will do mine now, sorry guys I forgot.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats cool. I was bored at work today so had another go at making some cool cards and wondered what had happened to this.

Too late now but i wish i could add Falcao Vs Khalidov to mine that fight would be intense!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I submitted my card, is there a new deadline for this Toxic? I am dying to see who wins.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Keep the deadline a little longer guys.. at least one more day please.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in on this one!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Intermission said:


> I submitted my card, is there a new deadline for this Toxic? I am dying to see who wins.


Call it Monday cause I am going to visit family tomorrow and won't be back till sunday night.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

forgot all about this one, sorry, have just submitted a card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if the winner will actually become a promoter in the future. This could be an interesting reality series contest. It's an idea anyways.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Main Event
Alistair Overeem vs Fabricio Werdum

Co-Main Event
Nick Diaz vs Ben Askren

Main Card
Hector Lombard vs Melvin Manhoef
Mamed Khalidov vs Gegard Mousasi
Bibiano Fernandes vs Hiroyuki Takaya


Televised Fights
Jimi Manuwa vs Ovince St.Preux
Daniel Cormier vs Chad Griggs


Undercard

Jay Hieron vs Jorge Masvidal
Ryan Couture vs Pat
Curran
Keith Jardine vs Roger Gracie


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This would be a stacked card if it was put together. Of course it would take alot of cross promotional effort. Also Zuffa cooperation.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Just a reminder about this buddy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

A reminder of what?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> A reminder of what?


That the competition is done lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, who won?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, who won?


I don't know, I guess we will find out when Toxic puts up the voting poll.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Overeem Vs Fedor
Kharitonov vs Werdum
Cormier Vs Barnett
Diaz Vs Askren
Lombard Vs Falcao
Jacare Vs Khalidov
Alvarez vs Melendez
Mousasi vs Feijao
Henderson vs Antonio Silva
Aoki vs Masvidal


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Did that card even make it into the competition?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Did that card even make it into the competition?


It shouldn't, its way too stacked. However, we will soon find out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this competition is very bendy compared to Pickem. Things could go another way. But anyways, I hope that I win.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Overeem Vs Fedor
> Kharitonov vs Werdum
> Cormier Vs Barnett
> Diaz Vs Askren
> ...


Yea Owns, that Card doesn't fit the rules of the competition. 

I'm sure Toxic is going to put a poll soon with all the cards.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be a good way of deciding the cards. These are all very interesting. An ideal UFC card would also be interesting.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Is the voting going to start on these cards yet?

I made one and sent it into Toxic, since the dead line is done, I will post it on here, from what I have seen so far tho its like everyone took it upon them self to make a dream card from the Main event to the prelims, kind of blew the "keep it real feel" out of the game when you stack the prelims that way.

Well this is my card anyway
___________________________________________________

*Main Event - GP Final* (Format 3x5 Min Rounds)

*Co-Main Event*
Mirko Cro Cop
vs
Kimbo Slice

*Main Card*

Patrick Cote
vs
Tom Watson

Melvin Manhoef
vs
Rameau Sokoudjou

Denis Kang
vs
Tim Kenndy

*2x GP Semi Finals Live on Free TV*

*Unaired Prelims* - First round of 8 Man One Day WW GP, (Format 2x5min rounds, 3rd round in case of a draw just like on TUF, Ramdon opponents in the GP as of Name Draw)

Jimmy Wallhead
Ryan Ford
Marcus Davis
Evangelista Santos
Scott Smith
Givanildo Santana
Ben Saunders
Ramazan Esenbaev
___________________________________________________


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

My undercard is stacked?!

Undercard

Jay Hieron vs Jorge Masvidal
Ryan Couture vs Pat
Curran
Keith Jardine vs Roger Gracie


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Intermission said:


> My undercard is stacked?!
> 
> Undercard
> 
> ...


Yea since when you you get the likes of Jardine and Gracie on an undercard, guys that are looking in the window of co-main events and main events at SF are not likely to fight on your under card if you ask me, dont forget this is not the UFC


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, for a regional promotion Keith Jardine versus Roger Gracie would be a main event. Either that or a co-main event. And this would be for some kind've regional card hypothetically speaking.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, for a regional promotion Keith Jardine versus Roger Gracie would be a main event. Either that or a co-main event. And this would be for some kind've regional card hypothetically speaking.


The original post clearly stated "Affliction level marketing" not a regional show.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry guys got the voting up now, been busy and considering how long it took to get all the cards I kinda assumed you would give me a pass. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

My bad, I forgot. But still Keith Jardine and Roger Gracie don't belong on the undercard of an Affliction level card. Those guys belong on the main card at minimum.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sorry guys got the voting up now, been busy and considering how long it took to get all the cards I kinda assumed you would give me a pass. :thumbsup:


You did get a pass buddy...

But next time....................... :bye02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where is the voting taking place?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

rawr >_>


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That still doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Put it in UFC section Kanto at least till voting ends.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the information.


----------

